# BE Aware of School of PE



## prg1000 (Apr 29, 2014)

Be Aware of School of PE. Algthough they say that you can re-register for the course if you cannot get throught he exam in the first attempt. However, they will try to slither out this obligation.

I had a situation where my application was not approved by California and could not appear for the exam in April. The only way I got to know this because my exam fee was refunded by NCEES. On discussions with NCEES they informed that the application had not been approved by State Board. I have provided the rejection correspondence from NCEES to School of PE. Now they want me to provide the letter of rejection from the State Board which is unresponsive to be able to register for the course.

Be Aware!! They promise that it is easy with no hassles. But when it comes to delivering it all you get is hassles!!


----------



## DanHalen (Apr 30, 2014)

That's interesting. I know when I failed my PE exam I sent SofPE a copy of my Exam Results and Diagnostic Report and was registered within a few days for the next prep class offering. Your situation is a little different so that might be why they're asking for more paperwork. Good luck and hope you get this straightened out.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 30, 2014)

I think your situation is different than the one covered by School of PE. You don't want to take the class again because you FAILED the PE...you want to take it again because you were denied from SITTING for the PE. There is a vast difference between the two. If you failed, the argument can be made that School of PE did not provide you with the information that you paid for. Being denied to even sit for the PE does not mean that School of PE has failed you in any way, so they shouldn't have to give you anything for free.


----------



## darius (May 1, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I think your situation is different than the one covered by School of PE. You don't want to take the class again because you FAILED the PE...you want to take it again because you were denied from SITTING for the PE. There is a vast difference between the two. If you failed, the argument can be made that School of PE did not provide you with the information that you paid for. Being denied to even sit for the PE does not mean that School of PE has failed you in any way, so they shouldn't have to give you anything for free.


I think you are an i***t. I do understand that everything is a business, but this has to do with compassion for others about an unfortunate event and the feeling you want to help someone in need. Obviously, prg1000 will not buy the class again if not allowed to take the class, so why not allow him one more chance? Probably he will tell others about his great experience and somebody will join the class because they can trust the PE Review. The result will be a win-win situation and everybody happy.

Wilheldp_PE, I don’t want to say it again but you know who you are and probably you will stay miserable until you decide to change your attitude towards others.

Prg1000, I feel for you and with or without PE Review, push yourself to max and pass the test next time.

Cheers!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 1, 2014)

darius said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I think your situation is different than the one covered by School of PE. You don't want to take the class again because you FAILED the PE...you want to take it again because you were denied from SITTING for the PE. There is a vast difference between the two. If you failed, the argument can be made that School of PE did not provide you with the information that you paid for. Being denied to even sit for the PE does not mean that School of PE has failed you in any way, so they shouldn't have to give you anything for free.
> ...




Uh, who the hell are you? I'm not miserable at all, and I have no affiliation with School of PE if that is what you are insinuating. I don't even think this is about compassion, as you say. Even Prg1000 doesn't know if he gained enough from his first round of School of PE to pass the exam. He won't know unless he actually takes the test.

I don't know what the requirements are for the guarantee, but a good compromise in this situation would be a waiver from School of PE that allows you to re-take the class for free if you fail the exam in October. As I said above, until you fail the exam, School of PE has done nothing wrong that would warrant giving you anything for free.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (May 1, 2014)




----------



## cajone5 (May 1, 2014)

darius said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I think your situation is different than the one covered by School of PE. You don't want to take the class again because you FAILED the PE...you want to take it again because you were denied from SITTING for the PE. There is a vast difference between the two. If you failed, the argument can be made that School of PE did not provide you with the information that you paid for. Being denied to even sit for the PE does not mean that School of PE has failed you in any way, so they shouldn't have to give you anything for free.
> ...




Lol at darius for thinking a company should operate like a charity.

Good luck on your business growth goals of 2014.

To Prg1000, take the test before you ask School of PE to let you sit for the course again. If you pass, great -- you're done. If you fail, they let you re-take the course for free.

Also, you haven't mentioned it and I'm just speculating here... but did you find out you couldn't sit for the exam and then skip out on the School of PE stuff? If you didn't you should just take the exam next time and see how it goes. After all, you should have already seen all the information and gotten a lot out of the course already. If, however, you skipped the classes because you thought you could just retake them later you made a poor choice and assumption and honestly, the School of PE has every right to deny you from taking it again for free because they offered you the material under the agreed upon terms and you chose not to use it.


----------



## dussbucs (May 1, 2014)

Here are the policies according to the School of PE website:

Risk Free Enrollment: http://www.schoolofpe.com/se/riskfreeenrollment.asp

Free Repeat: http://www.schoolofpe.com/se/guaranteeofpass.asp

I took the SE Vertical class (October 2011) and passed the exam.

I took the SE Lateral class (April 2012) and failed the exam. Then I registered for my free repeat (October 2012), but decided to sit that exam out and cancelled my free repeat due to a move across the country. Then I re-registered for my free repeat (April 2013) without any hassles.


----------



## darius (May 2, 2014)

I don’t insinuate that School of PE should become charity for engineers, is a business and should act accordingly. Prg1000 is an exceptional case which probably doesn’t happen very often.

I still see a win-win situation if they allow Prg1000 to retake the class.

Also, apologies to wilheldp_PE, I didn’t mean what I said, but I strongly believe in approaching the problem not only by the rule or by the law. When there is an exceptional case why not looking from different angles and make it work for both parties…....I mean... a happy ending. J

Cheers!


----------



## Predgw (May 2, 2014)

I'm with willhelp for PE on this. They already have a policy that if you don't pass you can't take it again, but you never sat for the exam. And how is that? You signed up for the school of PE before you were approved? The finger should be pointed directly at the orginally poster here.


----------



## John QPE (May 2, 2014)

FWIW ..... when I used SofPE for my FE, they advertised sign up now, and if you aren't approved to sit, they would refund your money.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 2, 2014)

darius said:


> I don’t insinuate that School of PE should become charity for engineers, is a business and should act accordingly. Prg1000 is an exceptional case which probably doesn’t happen very often.
> 
> I still see a win-win situation if they allow Prg1000 to retake the class.
> 
> ...




His case isn't exceptional though. See the post directly above yours. That guy had exactly the same scenario, and School of PE made good on their promise. He was allowed to take the class for free again after failing the exam, even after skipping one in between.


----------



## Mike M PE (May 2, 2014)

I'm confused as to why you guys are arguing about this.Take the test and see how you do if you pass great if not repeat the class.

This isn't that hard...


----------



## JoeBoone82 (May 6, 2014)

mmcdowell25 said:


> I'm confused as to why you guys are arguing about this.Take the test and see how you do if you pass great if not repeat the class.
> 
> This isn't that hard...




I agree with will and mmcdowell. It sounds like the original poster is trying to take the class twice, for the price of one, before sitting for the exam the first time. That might be the problem. They seemed like a good company when I dealt with them, so I doubt they will intentionally try to screw anyone over.


----------

